

Recycle your old Mac for an Apple Gift Card - mproud
http://store.apple.com/us/browse/reuse_and_recycle

======
mproud
Although it’s nothing new, it’s still a good reminder for those folks who are
now ready to buy that fancy next gen MacBook Pro.

------
iKnowKungFoo
How much for my Apple IIe? :)

